# Culturing Tubifex worms



## Simon Cole (23 Jan 2020)

I seem have quite a nice colony at the moment and just wondered if anyone had any tips on culturing?


----------



## Parablennius (23 Jan 2020)

I think in the wild they are usually most abundant adjacent to sewer outfalls, in contaminated sediment, not sure I'd want to get too involved in that. Either way I reckon you'd need heavy organic feed. As a kid I used to buy it from LFS and had to trickle feed fresh water over it. If not it would go foul and rot.


----------



## Martin steele (12 Feb 2020)

Hi has anybody got any Leeds on where to buy tubifex I have been quoted £50 for 250 grms a little expencive I think.

Maybe someone out there can recommend a company that charges a reasonable rate.

Regards Martin steele


----------



## Gill (22 Feb 2020)

Martin steele said:


> Hi has anybody got any Leeds on where to buy tubifex I have been quoted £50 for 250 grms a little expencive I think.
> 
> Maybe someone out there can recommend a company that charges a reasonable rate.
> 
> Regards Martin steele


Try ste Chester at premier aquatics. He gets in a comprehensive list of live foods. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (22 Feb 2020)

Simon Cole said:


> I seem have quite a nice colony at the moment and just wondered if anyone had any tips on culturing?


Fish flakes and pellets work well with them. There are a few videos on YouTube from Filipino hobbyists who grow them for more info.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (23 Feb 2020)

Hi all,





Simon Cole said:


> I seem have quite a nice colony at the moment and just wondered if anyone had any tips on culturing?


Like <"Black-worm"> (_Lumbriculus variegatus_). 

cheers Darrel


----------

